# question with registering ND buck



## Watzekfarm (Aug 7, 2013)

This is my first registered goat and the paper's I got from the previous owners it looks like the buck has never been registered and he's 2 years old. The date of sale on his app is 4/2011 can I still turn this in to AGS to get him registered? Or do I need to contact the breeder or??? Still really new to all of this. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

If the paperwork is in order you should be able to register him. Call the AGS to confirm that you have your paperwork in order tel830) 535-4247 AGS. They are easy to talk to & should be able to tell you whether you have the correct document. Hope this helps?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

is the name of the previous owner on the reg. application? you will need a bill of sale from the previous owner. you will have to trgister the goat to the previous owner and transfer to you at the same time. not a big deal and the the ags or adga will help you.


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

Also I would recommend that you dual register the buck with the ADGA American Dairy Goat Association tel828) 286-3801


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

Gunsmith48 said:


> Also I would recommend that you dual register the buck with the ADGA American Dairy Goat Association tel828) 286-3801


That's number is 828 268-3801 my cut & paste didn't work correctly


----------



## Watzekfarm (Aug 7, 2013)

The name on the paperwork is the breeder, the area of sold to is blank so I was going to fill it out with my info just unsure if they would still take it since the date of sale is from 2011 if that makes sense. I can take a picture of the paper work if that would help. Thank you for the phone number of the other registry I'll get right on that!


----------

